

Ask HN: managing your Passwords and Usernames - Murkin

I  have many personal and work related accounts on different services.<p>So far I have used GMail to store most of them.<p>Now I am looking for a better, more secure and collaborative system to store them. 
(When its a work login, it might need to be used by a few people, e.g. our GitHub/MailChimp/SendGrid/etc accounts)<p>What do you guys do ?
======
newman314
1Password. Use Dropbox to distribute.

This has provided much more incentive to use different passwords for different
services.

I would go a step further and start using different email addresses for each
site too.

1) You can track where spam comes from 2) It helps combat (somewhat) the email
matching/tracking across multiple services.

